# MTB Trails Rendlesham Suffolk



## starseven (11 Jul 2007)

Formation of a group intrested in the improvemt of MTB routes and facilites at Rendlesham Forest, Suffolk. 

There is a meeting of intrested parties(Forestry Commision, MTBers,Cycleshop proprietors etc) in the pub at Butley. Time agreed as 19.30 tonight Wednesday 11/07/2007. 

I cant remember the name of the Pub but there is only one. Anyone intrested is welcome to attend. 

Regards


----------



## Lefire (13 Jul 2007)

I haven't been to Rendlesham (even thought I live in Colchester) but have been to Thetford.
Is Rendlesham very big ? didn't look it on the map, so that's why I went up to Thetford.

What have they done / plan to do to the place ?

I may well pop over in a couple of weekends time.


----------



## starseven (25 Jul 2007)

Rendlesham is not as big as Thetford and the facilities amount to a car park and a couple of marked trails. These are presently just trails not proper runs really.Its not so big but still bg enough that I have had to resort to a gps for directions once or twice

It is however an intresting place surrounding a disused airbase complete with large plane bunkers. Its also the site of a famous(ish) alien sighting. 



I actually missed that meeting due to work commitments, a formal group has now been established to progress Rendlesham as XC MTB site. Cant see it happenning too quickly though as money is the next hurdle!!


----------

